# New AGH Feeder Piglets



## quiltnchik (Jan 22, 2012)

I picked up my feeder piglets yesterday.  Up until Friday I had only planned to purchase two, but after speaking with some friends who want me to raise and have one processed for them, I bought three barrows.

My daughter took this as soon as we got home with them.







We went to check on them last night because it was supposed to be so cold, and this is what we found. They have an entire corner of the stall LOADED with straw, but they went back to the crate we brought them home in because it's where they feel the safest.






This is what we did for them to make sure they'd stay toasty warm (they're under the straw, though you'd never know there are piglets there)!


----------



## enggass (Jan 22, 2012)

How old?


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 22, 2012)

enggass said:
			
		

> How old?


7 weeks


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 22, 2012)

How cool.  I am very interested to hear how they growout and what you feed them.  I am getting an AGH boar this coming saturday to start my herd.  Going to cross him to my PB gilt untill I can get me an AGH gilt.   I will be raising them for meat.  I have been reading good things, but it is always from people trying to sell them, so I would love to hear how yours do.


----------



## enggass (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice... I am hoping to get 2 AGH meaties at the end of this summer, then a couple of Breeders the following Spring.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 22, 2012)

I bought my registered breeding pair 2 weeks ago.  They're 5 months old, being pastured and are doing wonderful.  The boar has dropped his excess weight - he was WAY overweight - and is growing and looking great.  They'll be ready to breed around March or April, and I'm planning on adding another gilt in a couple of months.  The feeder piglets will go out in the pasture as soon as they're big enough to not get through the perimeter fencing, but until then they're in a 20 x 20 stall and getting Pig & Sow pellets free-choice, as well as bread, produce, etc.  I've heard that AGH meat is some of the best pork you'll ever taste, so I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out.


----------

